# Bauteile für Wetterstation und Jalousien



## TobiasP (11 August 2014)

Hallo,

ich surfe schon seit einiger Zeit im Netz auf der Suche alle richtigen Teile für das oben genannte Projekt zu finden.
Mein Projekt soll mit einer Siemens Logo umgesetzt werden.
Wenn ich das richtig im Netz gesehen habe werden Komponenten wie Windsensor, Jalousienmotor über ein KNX Modul gesteuert seh ich das richtig?

Ich habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrung in  der Programmierung von Produktionseinheiten und Logistiksteuerungen, wobei ich mit KNX, geschweige Singalumwandlung nichts zu tun hatte.

Könnte mir da wer weiter helfen, was zu beachten ist um die einzelnen Signale verarbeiten zu können?
Es sollen 12 Jalousien, 1 Windsensor und Sonnensensor sowie ein Regensensor angesteuert werden.

Ich wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Knaller (11 August 2014)

Moin

Ich habe das Gefühl , das dir KNX nicht richtig was sagt.  Bei KNX unterhalten sich die Komponenten unter einander.  Von einer Wetterstation werden die Jalousien direkt gesteuert.  Du kannst dann zur Komforterhöhung eine Steuerung wie Logo hin zunehmen.   Nachteil bei KNX die Geräte sind nicht gerade preiswert. Bei einer SPS Lösung alle Taster zur Verteilung dann Über E/A Klemmen dann die Rollos fahren.   haste die Logo bereits solltest du mit deinem Eli sprechen


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 August 2014)

... soweit ich weiß gibt es auch keine Kopplung zwischen EIB/KNX und einer Logo ...

So aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich auch sagen, das du mit 12 Jalousien schon die absolute Grenze der Logo erreicht (möglicherweise sogar schon gesprengt) hast ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2014)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... soweit ich weiß gibt es auch keine Kopplung zwischen EIB/KNX und einer Logo ...



gibt es schon



> *CM EIB / KNX*
> 
> CM KNX/EIB ist ein Kommunikationsmodul (CM) für den Anschluss von LOGO! an den Gebäudesystembus Konex (KNX).
> Es ist als Erweiterungsmodul für das Logikmodul LOGO! realisiert und kann mit allen Grundgeräten genutzt werden..
> ...



http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/programm...ular-kommunikationsmodule/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 August 2014)

... wieder was gelernt ...


----------



## JanB1 (12 August 2014)

Man lernt nie aus was? 

Und anstelle der Logo (sollte die Kapazität dieses kleinen Schmuckstückes denn wirklich nicht reichen) könnte man auch über die Nutzung einer S7-200er oder einer kleinen Wago nachdenken.


----------



## Mr.Spok (12 August 2014)

...wenn´s nicht unbedingt eine LOGO! werden muß, da gibts auch was fertiges was die Jalousien bewegt...

http://www.heytech.net/index_ms.htm

Grüße Jan


----------



## JanB1 (12 August 2014)

Du könntest auch einfach zwei LOGO!'s verwenden wenn eine nicht reicht. Falls du übrigends noch ein Programm dazu brauchst, ich hab da irgendwo noch ein Programm für eine Jalousiensteuerung.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 August 2014)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Du könntest auch einfach zwei LOGO!'s verwenden wenn eine nicht reicht ...


... oder gleich eine richtige SPS nehmen ... (siehe z.B. Beitrag #6)


----------



## JanB1 (12 August 2014)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... oder gleich eine richtige SPS nehmen ... (siehe z.B. Beitrag #6)


 War wie ne Art Nachtrag zu meinem eigenen Beitrag.


----------



## TobiasP (13 August 2014)

Alternativ hatte ich über eine S7 1200 1214 nach gedacht.
Nur ich kann mit der Umwandlung in KNX/EIB nichts anfangen sondern kann wirklich nur die S7 Programmierung.
Wago hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen, jedoch kenn ich hier nicht die Software die man zum Programmieren nimmt.
Siemens kann ich wenigstens mit Schrittketten oder ähnliches arbeiten.
Fertiglösungen ist keine Alternative da ich basteln will und die Systeme nach und nach ergänzen will über LAN.
Dazu weiß ich nicht ob Wago mit Linuxservern kommunizieren kann mit bestimmten Protokollen, Siemens kann dies.


----------



## Knaller (13 August 2014)

Moin
Also Wago Steuerungen sind Codesys Systeme.  Es gibt alle Möglichkeiten zur Kommuniktion  Ethernet usw.  Dann gibt es noch Oscat.de.   Da gibt es alles Kolo.   Codesys kann auch Schrittkette.  😄
Ich hab KNX laufen und einen raspberry.  Zur Zeit bin ich an einer codesyslösung dran


----------



## ohm200x (13 August 2014)

Mr.Spok schrieb:


> ...wenn´s nicht unbedingt eine LOGO! werden muß, da gibts auch was fertiges was die Jalousien bewegt..http://www.heytech.net/index_ms.htm



Wau. Für die Preise bekomme ich ja ne ausgewachsene Beckhoff (oder WAGO) Steuerung. Gewisser Spieltrieb natürlich vorausgesetzt. Aber der TE will ja was programmieren. Mit dem Nachteil dass die Beckhoff (o.ä.) nicht unter die reguläre REG Abdeckung passt.

Einfache Sensoren für z.B. Wind gibts auch bei Loxone. Einfach an nen Zähler-Eingang und gut.

Was bei mir dem next aufs Dach kommt:
Finder Multisensor MS, baugleich mit der Elsner RS485 Wetterstation. Nur keine Uhrzeit. Aber die bekommt mein CX9000 übers Netz frei Haus.
Lediglich eine RS485 Schnittstelle oder mit Pegelwandler auch eine RS232 Schnittstelle und gut.
Für Beckhoff gibts sogar Demo-Code (für die Elsner)

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## TobiasP (13 August 2014)

CodeSys muss man aber auch noch extra erwerben.
Siemens liefert alles mit.


----------



## JanB1 (14 August 2014)

TobiasP schrieb:


> Alternativ hatte ich über eine S7 1200 1214 nach gedacht.
> Fertiglösungen ist keine Alternative da ich basteln will und die Systeme nach und nach ergänzen will über LAN.



Nun, es wäre keine Komplettlösung. Es ist ein Baustein zum ansteuern eines Jalousiemotors. An den Baustein kannst du halt die Eingänge von verschiedenen Sensoren anglegen (nur Bool), z.B. Windsensor, Lichtsensor (Sonne), Endschalter für oben und unten. Zusätzlich kannst du ihm sagen ob du das ganze mit einem Taster für hoch und runter oder doch mit zweien Ansteuern willst. Auch kannst du noch eine Kindersicherung aktivieren (mehrmaliges drücken innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraumes führt zum Sperren für eine bestimmte Zeit) wobei all diese Einstellungen von dir gemacht werden können. Den rest der Verdrahtung musst dann schon du übernehmen.


----------



## JanB1 (14 August 2014)

TobiasP schrieb:


> CodeSys muss man aber auch noch extra erwerben.
> Siemens liefert alles mit.



Was willst du kaufen bei CoDeSys?

Und was liefert Siemens mit? Die liefern mal was mit?


----------



## ohm200x (14 August 2014)

Moin,



TobiasP schrieb:


> CodeSys muss man aber auch noch extra erwerben ...



Das musst du mir erklären.
Falls du nicht CODESYS fürs das Raspberry Pi meinst zahlt da doch AFAIK nichts. Kenne zwar nur die Beckhoff-Seite (was zum Teil auf CODESYS basiert) aber da bezahlt man für die Entwicklungsumgebung nichts.
Die Laufzeit-Umgebung muss natürlich einmal bezahlt werden. Im Falle einer WAGO oder Beckhoff ist das der Controller / IPC.
Beim Rapsberry wären es die <40 EUR für das CODESYS-Paket oder man nimmt die Demo und startet sie alle zwei Stunden per Script neu. Aber das wäre mir bei dem Preis zu doof.


----------



## TobiasP (14 August 2014)

Also Wago wollte für das CodeSys von den 531 Euro haben.
Mein Bruder hatte dieses mal von Wago zu Testzwecken bekommen um ein SPS Projekt um zu setzt dann waren aber auch 531 Euro fällig.
Siemens liefert die Simatic Software mit, so kenne ich es zu mindestens aus meiner Firma.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 August 2014)

Hallo,
also die Siemens-Entwicklungssoftware ist definitiv keine Freeware ... und für 531 € darfst du dir die nicht einmal ansehen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JanB1 (14 August 2014)

Die Codesys Versionen 2.3.9.44 (Beinahe alle WAGO-SPSen sind noch nicht v3.5 tauglich) sowie die neuste Version 3.5 kannst du gratis hier herunterladen. Andere Versionen sind nur Geschäftskunden oder speziellen Kunden zugänglich.

Da du dich Anmelden musst, jedoch jede normale Person eh den gleichen Zugang erhält kann ich das glaube ich getrost hier rein stellen:

Username: "poweredby"
Password: "CODESYS"
[h=4][/h]


----------



## TobiasP (14 August 2014)

Hm ok dann schein ich da damals was falsch verstanden zu haben.
Jetzt hab ich bei Wago nicht die Produktübersicht was würde man da nehmen für 14 Jalousin und Abfrage von 3 Wettersensoren?
Gibt es dort auch die LAN Option?


----------



## TobiasP (14 August 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt folgende Baugruppen heraus gesucht:
Wago 750-849
Wago 753-646


----------



## ohm200x (15 August 2014)

Moin,



TobiasP schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt folgende Baugruppen heraus gesucht:
> Wago 750-849
> Wago 753-646



das ist aber jetzt nur die SPS und die KNX-Klemme. Damit läuft noch kein Rollladen.
Und im Falle von KNX kommt noch die ETS (KNX Konfig-Software) mit dazu (~1000EUR).

Jetzt hängt es davon ab, wie du deine Rollladen ansteuern willst, was für Sensoren (ggf. Kombisensor) und evtl. Taster verwendet werden sollen.

Spricht wir sind wieder am Anfang. Es wäre gut mal zu wissen was Wunschtechnisch umgesetzt werden soll, dann kann man auch über weitere Klemmen nachdenken.

Fragen wären:
Ansteuerung, voll automatisch oder Benutzer-Eingriff möglich
Im letzterem Fall ...
Taster in jedem Raum (bzw. für jeden Rollladen) oder über Tablett / Visu
Einzel- oder Doppeltaster

Antriebe:
 mit KNX Aktor im Motor selbst
mit KNX Aktor und daran ein normaler Motor
normaler Motor und Triac-Klemmen
normaler Motor und Relais(-Klemmen)

Sensoren:
Einzeln oder Kombisensor
Anbindung dieser an die SPS

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## TobiasP (15 August 2014)

Soweit ich weiß bekomme ich ganz normale Motoren die über einen Wipptaster hoch und runter gefahren werden, daher war die Überlegung in KNX überhaupt vom Kostenpunkt her Sinn macht.

Er soll in jeden Raum ein Schalter für hoch und runter, dazu soll man per SPS alle zusätzlich per visueller Platform steuern können, also bei mir vom iPad.
Dazu sollen Wind und Regensensor ab bestimmten Werten alle Jalousin runter fahren.
Bei Auslösung der Brand- und Einbruchmeldeanlage sollen die Jalousin ggf. hoch oder runter fahren.
Die Steuerungen sollen mit der Zeit ausgebaut werden in einer weiteren Gartensteuerung und Garagen/Auffahrtsteuerung.


----------



## GLT (17 August 2014)

Ein guter/günstiger 8-Kanal-Jalousieaktor bekommt man für unter 250,--. Um das mit der WAGO umzusetzen benötigt man z.B. 16-Kanal-DA-Klemme für 90,-- u. entsprechende Relais im Stecksockel z.b. 788-304 für ca. 7,--Euro - somit hast Du für 8 Jalousien bei Wago knapp 200,--

Entsprechendes kann man nun noch für die Eingänge/Taster ausrechnen, wobei bei einem reinen KNX-Aufbau einige Vorteile hinsichtlich Verdrahtung u. Umsetzungsgeschwindigkeit anfallen; gleiches gilt hinsichtliche Wetterstation.

Eine 20-Geräte-Version der ETS kostet ganz genau 0,-- Euro 

Persönlich würde ich aber da keine entweder/oder-Lösung machen, sondern kombinieren u. mir das beste aus beiden Welten holen.


----------



## TobiasP (17 August 2014)

Ich hatte mir das jetzt so vorgestellt wie Wago ein Beispiel stellt.
Dafür würde ich eine Wago 750-880 kaufen und die dazu benötigten Klemmen wie oben genannt die 16 Kanal und die Relais.
Nur glaub ich das das eine ganz schöne Strippenzieherei wird.


----------



## ohm200x (17 August 2014)

Moin,

also Strippen ziehen musst du in jedem Fall. Egal ob konventionell, mit SPS, oder mit KNX.
Lediglich die Art und die Länge unterscheidet sich hier und da.

Konventionell:
* Spannungsversorgung bis zum Jalousie-Schalter 3x1,5.
* Vom Schalter zum Antrieb (4x1,5 oder weil nicht teurer 5x1,5)

Mit SPS:
* Leitung vom Taster zur SPS (z.B. 2x2x0,6 oder Ähnliche)
* ggf. vom DigitalAusgang auf Relais
* vom Relais (oder der 230V Klemme) zum Antrieb (4 oder 5x1,5) 

Bei KNX mit Zentralverkabelung (was immer gerne zum Einsatz kommt):
* KNX-Leitung als offener Ring durchs Haus ziehen zu jedem Taster
* Vom (Kombi-)RollladenAktor im Schaltschrank zum Rollladen (4 oder 5x1,5)

KNX in der reinen Bus-Lehre (das willst keiner bezahlen):
* KNX-Leitung als offener Ring durchs Haus ziehen zu jedem Taster
* KNX-Antrieb an die KNX-Leitung anbinden
* oder alternativ konventioneller Motor mit Single-Aktor vor Ort an den BUS legen.
* in beiden Varianten muss die Stromversorgung (3x1,5) an den Motor oder den Aktor (und dann die Leitung zum Motor 4x1,5)
  Gut die kann dann je nach Anzahl Antriebe ebenfalls als Ring an alle Aktoren.

Ich habe bei mir wie GLT auch schreibt ein Misch-Lösung am laufen.
SPS (Beckhoff) mit KNX-Klemme im Keller. Leuchten und Antriebe gehen alle Zentral in den Keller über Relais an Digitalausgängen auf die SPS. In Wohnräumen hängt ein Raumkontroller mit mehreren Digitaleingängen und Temperaturfühler sowie kleines Display am KNX Bus. In Nutzräumen normale Taster die direkt auf SPS-Eingänge gehen.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## TobiasP (17 August 2014)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe machst du die Tasterabfrage über KNX und den Rest über das normale SPS?


----------



## ohm200x (17 August 2014)

Moin,

ja das ist großteils richtig. Ich nutze in den Wohnräumen einen sogenannten Raumkontroller. In meine Falle ein Zenio Z38i. Quasi ein kleines Touch-Pad.
Dieser vereint mehrere Funktionen:
Temperatur-Sensor bzw. Thermostat für Heizkörper / Fußböden / Kühldecken etc. (da die Funktion schon da ist, warum in der SPS nachbauen) 
Zwei Konfigurierbare "Ansichten" mit je sechs Funktionen für z.B. Jalousie-Stellung, Helligkeitswert, Lampe an/aus ...
IR-Empfänger um die Funktionen der zwei Ansichten vom Sofa aus zu betätigen.
Eine Zeitschaltuhr
4 binäre Eingänge, daran hängt bei mir ein 4-fach Taster

Die Entscheidung hierzu wurde aber kurzfristig so getroffen. Da ich zuvor von den Raumkontrollern (und deren "niedrigem" Preis) nichts wusste.
Bei der Schalter-Mafia kostet sowas  4xx, 5xx EUR und aufwärts. Ich hab 200 EUR pro Stück bezahlt.
Allerdings musste ich auch feststellen, dass sich er Preisunterschied auch auf den Funktionsumfng bzw. die Benutzbarkeit niederschlägt.
Bei KNX sollte man immer vor die "Applikation" zum Gerät runter laden und das neue Teil auf Herz und Nieren durchtesteten, bevor man es kauft.
Aktor ist nicht gleich Aktor und Sensor nicht gleich Sensor.

Wären mit die Raumkontroller nicht in die Finger gekommen hätte ich klassich auf Taster auf digitale SPS-Eingänge gesetzt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es nämlich noch keine bezahlbare und taugliche Taster-Interfaces für KNX.

Meint derzeit zweites Projekt sieht so aus (Fokus Rollladensteuerung, Beleuchtung nur Dreingabe, keine Einzelraumregelung):
SPS (Beckhoff)
SPS Tastereingänge 
SMI-Klemme

Die Taster für Beleuchtung und Rollläden gehen jeweils mit einer eigenen Leitung auf die SPS.
Die Rollläden hängen an einer Ringleitung.
Die weiter oben erwähnte Eltako Wetterstation kommt über einen RS485-to-Ethernet-Wandler an die SPS.

Wieso SMI? Genaue Positionierung der Jalousie / Rollläden. Keine Sternverkabelung zu den Antrieben.
Der Spaß kostet zwar mehr, aber ich will ihn kennenlernen ;-)
KNX bleibt in dem Fall außen vor weil Tasterleitungen und Manneskraft zum Kabelziehen kaum (bzw. kein) Geld kostet und (gespartes) Geld bei meinem Auftraggeber im Fokus steht.

In meinem Haus würde ich wohl mit heutigem Wissenstand so planen:
SPS
KNX-Klemme und daran:
* Tasterinterfaces von MDT
* ggf. Raumkontroller mit beserer Ausstattung
<noch nicht von Beckhoff erfundene One-Wire Klemme und daran:
* Raumtemperaturfühler
SMI-Klemme und daran
* SMI-fähige Antriebe

Was weiterhin offen ist die Entwicklung spannend werden wird ist die Beleuchtungstechnik.
Ich denke man geht weg vom Konzept "Lampe in Raum Mitte" hin zu mehr indirekter Beleuchtung mit LED. Da wird dann wieder die Ansteuerung interessant. DALI, DMX, KNX, .....
Das habe ich bei mir derzeit noch eher klassisch. Leuchten gehen auf Relais bzw. einige wenige Dimmerklemen von Beckhoff. Aber da Hochvolt-Leuchten aussterben wird dieser Zweig bald wegfallen.


----------



## TobiasP (17 August 2014)

Ich würde damit erst einmal so starten wollen das alle Jalousin zentral gesteuert werden können, fällt die Steuerung aus das man weiter alle Fenster verfahren kann, z.B. Im Brandfall im Technikraum.


----------



## TobiasP (17 August 2014)

Mein Budget ist sehr eingeschränkt, daher würde eine Lampensteuerung über KNX Weg fallen, da hier die Kosten explodieren würden.
Meine Überlegung IST noch das Alarmsystem mit an zu schließen.


----------



## ohm200x (19 August 2014)

Hi



TobiasP schrieb:


> Ich würde damit erst einmal so starten wollen das alle Jalousien zentral gesteuert werden können, fällt die Steuerung aus das man weiter alle Fenster verfahren kann,



auch bezugnehmend auf die letzte Antwort mit geringes Budget.
Relais mit Handbedieung kosten normal mehr Geld als welche ohne.

Allerdings hab ich in den letzen (bald) vier Jahren keinen einzigen Ausfall gehabt.
Ne Wago / Beckhoff / <Steuerung deines Gefallens> sind für Industrieanlagen gemacht. Die sollen dort 24/7 laufen und das über Jahre.
Im Keller (bei mir) oder wo bei dir die Steuerung hin soll herrscht mit Sicherheit ein besseres und gleichmäßigeres Klima als in einer Industriehalle.
Daher sollte die Steuerung hardware-technisch nicht das Problem darstellen. Wenn du das Programm zerschießt, selbst schuld, aber kannst ja vom Backup aus einspielen.

Für den Notfall kannst du (als Fachkraft) auch die 24V mit nem Draht direkt auf den Eingang am Relais geben und den Rollladen von Hand verfahren.
Oder (wenn mal Geld da ist) dir ne Schöne Dioden-Matrix überlegen und mit ein paar Tastern/Tastern die Relais von Hand ansteuern.
Gibt schöne Kippschalter mit Mittelstellung.



TobiasP schrieb:


> z.B. Im Brandfall im Technikraum.



Im Brandfall? Mal ehrlich da renn ich auch aus dem Haus, nicht in den Technikraum. Zumal da die Rollläden egal sind. Fenster sollten ggf. geschlossen sein, damit kein Sauerstoff nach kommt. Aber das ist a) wieder ein anders Thema und b) je nach Zeitpunkt auch schon egal. Wenns brennt, brennts.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## TobiasP (20 August 2014)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Für den Notfall kannst du (als Fachkraft) auch die 24V mit nem Draht  direkt auf den Eingang am Relais geben und den Rollladen von Hand  verfahren.
> Oder (wenn mal Geld da ist) dir ne Schöne Dioden-Matrix überlegen und  mit ein paar Tastern/Tastern die Relais von Hand ansteuern.
> Gibt schöne Kippschalter mit Mittelstellung.



Das mit der Matrix ist eine tolle Idee, glaube da werde ich mir gleich mal etwas entwerfen 



ohm200x schrieb:


> Im Brandfall? Mal ehrlich da renn ich auch aus dem Haus, nicht in den Technikraum. Zumal da die Rollläden egal sind. Fenster sollten ggf. geschlossen sein, damit kein Sauerstoff nach kommt. Aber das ist a) wieder ein anders Thema und b) je nach Zeitpunkt auch schon egal. Wenns brennt, brennts.



Das ist wohl richtig. Aber hast du schon einmal gesehen was die Feuerwehr für ein Aufwand betreiben muss Fenster mit verstärken Jalousien auf zu bekommen um an ein Feuer zu kommen oder vermisste Personen bergen zu können?
Wenn du das einmal live gesehen hast würdest du da auch drüber nach denken 
Wenn man Kunststoff hat geht es noch, aber so bald Aluminium, geschämt mit Verstärkung ins Spiel kommt wird es schwer ...


----------



## ohm200x (20 August 2014)

Hi,

OK das mit Fluchtweg freihalten ist ein Argument.
Bei uns in BaWü muss es zwei unabhängige Fluchtwege geben. Dadurch musste ich ein Fenster auf 90cm Breite bringen.
Dann ist eben im Bandfall das eine Fenster aufzufahren. Das sollte im Ernstfall, solange noch Spannung vorhanden ist, automatisch zu schaffen sein.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## TobiasP (22 August 2014)

Kann mir wer sagen wo ich eine Liste finde welche SPS ich mit der CodeSys 3,x programmieren kann?
Ich haben gelesen das z.B. Die 750-841 nicht mit der CodeSys 3.5 programmiert werden kann.


----------



## JanB1 (22 August 2014)

Wegen Brandschutz: Du könntest ja von deinen Brandmeldern (ich nehm mal an du hast welche) einen Draht abziehen und diesen direkt auf die Jalousien oder auf die SPS ziehen. Wird n bisschen ein gepfriemel, aber sollte theoretisch möglich sein...

Und bezüglich der Kompatibilität der Wago-CPUs: Ich glaube im Moment ist nur die 915er programmierbar mit Codesys v3, es sollten aber weitere folgen.


----------

